
Negative Time Iteration - mr_tyzic
https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2018/10/11/negative-time-iteration/
======
theamk
It's interesting that author has chosen to time-reverse Fibonacci sequence,
which is cleanly defined on negative values (although alternating signs are
somewhat unusual)

Then they start to talk about imperative programming and its inability to
reverse time, completely ignoring the fact that many mathematical functions
defined by recurrences, like factorial, are irreversible.

~~~
dang
Wadge is a mathematician, so he knows that. Presumably he simply chose an
example that fits the material.

"Please respond to the strongest plausible interpretation of what someone
says, not a weaker one that's easier to criticize."
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))

